# High Flyer breed - Tehran/Iranian?



## Roller lover (Dec 27, 2012)

I have sent a post on general discussion http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f5/what-breed-of-high-flyer-71231.html

can you please guide me to what breed of high flyer is the picture pigeons.


----------



## Roller lover (Dec 27, 2012)

as indicated in the other thread I was told that the breed does 6-8 hours of flight on just corn and 16%pellets. Another question - what do you feed them for best performance? Do you train them daily? can they be mixed with roller pigeons until they are accustomed to the place?


----------



## hamlet (Oct 26, 2004)

Hello. I like your birds. The last two: black and whites may also tumble for you. Corn + 16% sound like a winter mix. Does it snow there? I think for best performance you could skip the corn and lower to 13.5 % this spring and see if they like it. You may fly them on empty and feed 13.5 % mix afterwards. And feed them millet the next day and do not fly them. I have read that to keep the young highflyers low in their settling phase, we should increase the milo grain. Otherwise, you may only see the young once or twice before they dissapear for good. Take note of what you do and good luck.


----------



## Roller lover (Dec 27, 2012)

Thank you. No it never snows here minimum day temperature is not less than 9 celcius and thats for just 2 weeks. So i should add more milo before start training? Thats what we do with rollers, makes sense. Do you know the breed?


----------



## hamlet (Oct 26, 2004)

Roller lover said:


> Thank you. No it never snows here minimum day temperature is not less than 9 celcius and thats for just 2 weeks. So i should add more milo before start training? Thats what we do with rollers, makes sense. Do you know the breed?


Hello. Yes that is what i mean about milo. The birds resemble to what i have flown in the past. judging by their phenotype, they seem to be a tumbler breed of pigeons. I do know a little about highflying tumblers. So far, your birds look like they were bred for looks first and flight second. I hope i am wrong. 

Training with rollers is good and maybe a little bad. THe good: they will not get lost easily. The bad: they may not want to sky out in the near future and land too early. So try the first round with the rollers. Then the second round by themselves. The bad: they may end up eating with the rollers and that may change their flying.


----------



## Roller lover (Dec 27, 2012)

It could be in Malta only homing pigeons are bred thoroughly, others are just by a few people. No one seems to know the breed just scarce information. The breeder told me that his loft flies for about 6-8 hours. But other than he feeds 16% pellets and corn and that he flies them every day he said nothing.


----------

